# Problems with your '04 or '05 GTO?



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, I've been lurking this forum for about the last 3 or so months, with a few posts here and there. Mostly just to get a gauge of how you folks really feel about your GTO. Before I take the plunge myself and take out 30 large for one, I just want to make sure you guys and gals really haven't had any serious complaints about your Goats. I intend on driving it daily, so I expect to put on about 25k/year. I wanted to wait untill any bugs associated with new models were worked out, and I think I'm confident now. But, as I said, I just want to make one last check down. If I can't get a quicksilver/red '05 6 speed, I'll order an '06 (backlit steeringwheel controls - whoop dee do!).

My compaints about the car (which won't deter me from buying one, but still....)

1. No side impact with full curtain airbags (it's 2005/06 already, that's crazy).

2. Process for rear seat access is not as fast or as well thought out as some other luxury/performance coupes I know.

3. Wish there were options for a moonroof and Xenon HID head lamps.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had mine coming up to 1 year in July and I have had NO problems with the car at all. I love it.

As for the side impact - perhaps i later models who knows

The rear seat, yes it is a pain but I sit in the drivers seat so who cares.

Moonroof (sunroof) whatever....never wanted one but would be nice as an option. Also very few true performance sports Coupe's have moon or sun roofs.

HID you can upgrade yourself.

GO GET THIS CAR IT IS AWESOME!!!! 
:cheers


----------



## patrun64 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Headlights are 'night & day' better*

The headlights on this car are the best of any vehicle I have ever owned. Granted my stable doesn't include any Lexus or BMW. But the headlights really light up the side of the road (on dim) and produce a very straight edge of light. Far, far superior to my 99TA, 00 GMC Truck, or 97 GTP.

I own two convertibles and my 97 GTP has a sunroof. I wouldn't have opted for a sun roof on the GTO if the option was free. Now thats just me. But I simply NEVER use the sunroof (or "oven door" as I refer to it) on my other car. But I live in SW Florida and for 8 months of the year we are trying to find shade. At night is the only time we would ever use it, mine is noisy when open. I really wanted a solid coupe this time.

Safetywise? I would gladly have paid an extra couple hundred to better protect my wife and kids. But the 05s do have some great brakes and the car has a pretty low center of gravity, so hopefully we can all steer or brake clear of danger.

Did I mention how good the headlights are on this car?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I second the headlights being the best I've had. Some have complained but the cause was misalignment (haven't heard this as a problem with the 05s). easiest to adjust of any car I've owned. Excellent pattern.

Ride and comfort is beyond any other performance/muscle car. 

Engine is a dream. My Z28 Camaro turned me in to an LS V8 forever follower. 

The backseat - is only there when I need to haul more than 2 which is only occassionally. It may be a pinch to get in but once you are there its more comfortable than any other.

I have no regrets getting the 04 model!! The 05s are even better!


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Not sure if this problem has been addressed here before, so here it goes. I have a 2 month old 05 M6 with 3800miles on it. I recently started hearing a scrapping noise coming from the front passenger side, by the wheel well. It only happens when I back up, then move forward about 3 feet. Some people thought it was an ABS check, but if that was the case, the problem wouldn't be intermittent. This problem only occurs about 2 - 3 times a week. Any take on this guys?


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

After 9k miles, I haven't had any major problems. I had a few issues with alignment early (less than 4k miles), but they were fixed and I had the shifter vibration problem, which was also fixed. Other than that, build quality is the best of any car I've ever owned. In my 92 Camaro and 95 Formula, I was having rattles after the first 5k miles. I know cars have come a long way since then, but still don't compare to the HoldPon GTO. My only regret is that I leased as opposed to buy. I want to mod!!! Reason 48 why I am BUYING the 06.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

No major problems- at all....and I have 28k miles on mine.

These are the second best headlights I've had- I must say that the Xenons in my BMW were better.

As is said here, the seat transit time / transit distance is a bit of a drag, but one you are back there it's obvious that the GTO features one of the most comfortable back seats in existance.

Sunroof would be nice, I guess, but this has never factored in to any car purchase I've made. Shrug.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I have just over 20K miles on mine. I've been daily driving it for a year and several months. I've had some minor nuisance issues that had easy fixes. This car easily has the best quality of any car I've ever owned.


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Zero problems so far with mine. As for side air bags... don't get hit, rear seat access works but is slow... so what no one sits back there anyway, and the headlights are really quite good and I don't feel like I need more. But then, I didn't buy this car to be a family car. I bought it because of the level of performance. The quality of the interior and the pure comfort of the car was just a pleasent surprise. Think about what you are buying and how you are going to use it. From the way you talk you are looking for a four door Accord not a performance car that may force you to put up with a couple of rough edges.


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

GTO-Quikls2 said:


> Think about what you are buying and how you are going to use it. From the way you talk you are looking for a four door Accord not a performance car that may force you to put up with a couple of rough edges.



Can I not expect a little more investment in safety? I seriously doubt someone buying a 330Ci is buying it for the purposes indicitive of an Accord 4 door, yet it comes standard with full curtain and side airbags, as well as optional HIDs and a moonroof. I'm not trying to start a direct comparison argument between BMW and Pontiac, but this is 2005. And it's not like the GTO is 20 grand, it's 30 grand. I guess I expected a little more for that (on top of the performance). I'm just a little irritated that GM hasn't caught on with the rest of the world.

I've had a car with a moonroof for 6 years. Before I bought it I thought I would never need one. Now if I buy the GTO I'll certainly have to have one installed. Can't make do without one.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Took two friends out to lunch today. One has an03 Mustang GT and the other has a Mercedes CLK 320. Both were impressed with the GTO. The one that drives the Mustang was impressed the most. Her car has a supercharger and exhaust work and she thought the GTO was close to her car in performance. The Mercedes owner was impressed with the fit, finish and how solid and quiet the car felt. Both were impressed and they both thought the car was a $40,000 car. 

As far as the side impact airbags go, I've never been hit from the side and from what I understand that is a low percentage impact anyhow. I guess GM could have added those and raised the price a couple thousand, but I for one am glad they didn't. Then again, I also would not want a front airbag. The two times I have gotten injured in an accident were because of my airbag. The first time was at 25 on a side street, guy pulled out just as I got to him. My arm was crossed over the wheel as I tried to avoid him. The airbag blew off and tore my rotator cuff, my nose was broken from the force of my arm hitting my face, and my glasses were almost contacts. Second time I hit two deer on a curve. The airbag blew my hands off the wheel, and stunned me, which caused me to lose control of the car and hit a guardrail. Also it broke my watch on my forehead, which is more of an eighthead, and was embarassing to have everyone see the imprint of a watch on it. 

The main point is, it would be a shame for you to miss out on a premium quality, top performing sports GT for 30-33k, and settle for a lesser BMW, Mercedes etc... that costs 40-50k, just because you feel the need to protect yourself from a very unlikely accident. That said if you need the security of protection from all that could happen, you should look to a Volvo, or maybe a Hummer H1, Excursion.

As far as the headlights go, best I've ever had. Wouldn't you feel bad knowing that the car you were driving with HID headlights gave some other drivers headaches and others visibility problems?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

At 1300 miles the front passenger side freeze plug (not sure if there are any on the rear of the engine) was seeping a little anti-freeze. Had it replaced and it's seeping again... barely. When I try to downshift from 6th to 5th at around 75-80 mph, sometimes it feels like the clutch isn't disengaging fully and there's a little grind. Not much but regardless it shouldn't be happening. THANK GOD FOR WARRANTIES! Other than that, I am very happy that I got the car. I've gotten nothing but positive feedback from all types/ages of people when they approach me to check it out. What I really like is when someone says, "Man that is really nice. This is the first one I've seen so far". Knowing that someone hasn't seen the GTO or have seen too many of them let's me know that I made the right choice in picking a sweet, well built, powerful, best bang for the buck, _*below-the-radar * _ type of car. Also I like the look on their faces when they find out there's a 400 hp V8 under the hood and not a 6 banger  .


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

I appreciate everyone's feedback, I really do. And I don't want anyone to think I'm tying to bash the GTO..... honestly I really drool over it. I'm just pointing out things I wish the car had and doesn't, which don't seem like alot to ask for a car in this class and price range.

But as for the things the Goat does really well performance wise, well, that's why I can overlook the other things. 

I guess I'm one of those car enthusiasts who scrutinize every little thing about every car.


----------

